# 3 Shetlands from Shustoke, North Warwickshire



## WorcesterHorseWatch (8 November 2010)

3 shetland ponies have been stolen overnight from Shustoke, North Warwickshire, a 6 month old piebald filly, a 14 month old skewbald filly and a 3 year old sorrel chestnut with flaxen mane and tail, very friendly used in equine assisted therapy, owner desperate for information and their safe return, any info please to admin@worcestershirehorse.co.uk or 07941 825740

Crime reference number N-10-16939
Pictures to follow


----------



## WorcesterHorseWatch (8 November 2010)




----------



## WorcesterHorseWatch (8 November 2010)




----------



## pixie (8 November 2010)

oo, look, they have plaits in their manes....!


----------



## WorcesterHorseWatch (8 November 2010)

*Good News-The ponies have been found and recovered, can't post details but great news!!*


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 November 2010)

Glad  to hear theyve been found.


----------



## howengold (8 November 2010)

Hi.

 I am from the area and am worried, were they actually stolen or just got out?


----------



## millimoo (8 November 2010)

pixie said:



			oo, look, they have plaits in their manes....! 

Click to expand...

Just what I was thinking, but wasn't brave enough to post it.
Really glad they've been recovered, they look a lovely bunch


----------

